# Talking about Realistic Flies



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Check these out.........

http://www.grahamowengallery.com/fishing/more-fly-tying.html


----------



## Pescadorable (Sep 15, 2004)

That is truly incredible. Now, I'm not sure I'd use a $350 fly for anything but a golden trout!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Realistic!!! Wow! That's just plain ART.... I just couldn't justify putting one of those on the end of my line, unless they started mass producing them and dropped the price to around $3.50 or so.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

While this is not one of his really elaborate flies, John Carpenter (Flatshunter) ties some truly amazing flies. Maybe he'lll post some of his exotic stuff.


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*flys*

Thanks Chris, ok guy's heres a link to some of my art flies............ and yes i know graham and many others that are into realistics they are actually challenging and a lot of fun to tie .......http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc120/flatshunter/


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

flatshunter said:


> Thanks Chris, ok guy's heres a link to some of my art flies............ and yes i know graham and many others that are into realistics they are actually challenging and a lot of fun to tie .......http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc120/flatshunter/


Cool flies! I wouldn't ever attempt to fish with the stomatapod fly though (Mantis shrimp) most fish swim like hell away from them! Good likeness though...


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool looking flies. I don't know if I'd want to fish such a cool art work.

The shrimp you had the other day looked awesome in the water as well.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

When does something stop being a "fly" and start becoming a "lure". Seems like more and more lure makers are adding a little hair or feather and calling it a fly. In that reguard a 1/4oz bucktail would qualify as a fly.. 

Art for arts sake is another thing all togather. Wouldn't want to try any of those first ones in a blue gill pond, that's for sure.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Arlon said:


> When does something stop being a "fly" and start becoming a "lure". Seems like more and more lure makers are adding a little hair or feather and calling it a fly. In that reguard a 1/4oz bucktail would qualify as a fly..
> 
> Art for arts sake is another thing all togather. Wouldn't want to try any of those first ones in a blue gill pond, that's for sure.


Actually, it's just model insect building, with a hook...


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Arlon said:


> When does something stop being a "fly" and start becoming a "lure".


"The most fundamental difference between fly-fishing and other styles of fishing is that a heavy line is used to cast a near weightless fly, rather than a heavy lure or bait that carries a near weightless line. The line is made of a flexible plastic that is much larger in diameter than conventional fishing line, providing the weight and mass necessary to propel the fly toward the target."

So, to answer your question, I guess it's when the weight of the lure is needed to deliver the line.


----------



## DJONES (Aug 10, 2005)

Flatshunter, the crab fly that Animal posted, how did you make the legs? If that fly is castable it would be like crack to a Tarpon, Ling, Red or Permit. Im very impressed. Fishable or not they are beautiful. What size hook did you tie it on?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*How can I buy one?*

Can you get me in contact with thi guy?


Animal Chris said:


> While this is not one of his really elaborate flies, John Carpenter (Flatshunter) ties some truly amazing flies. Maybe he'lll post some of his exotic stuff.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

http://www.flatshunterflys.com/

His name is John Carpenter. 
If you want to look at his really fancy stuff, just drop him an e-mail and he'll get back with you.

Chris


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*fly*

DJ,the legs are made of liquid latex this is an older model and has sense changed I now make the legs from sheet latex..........as far as the hook I can tie them on any size and adjust the weight and size accordingly.........some are tied as small as a dime while others can be made the size of a 50 cent piece......the shell is now made from colored lambs wool i'll post a pic later this evening.........


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*flys*

here ya go a small and a large version ................and a couple of my other patterns............send me an email or pm .............


----------

